# Rubik's cube Explosion



## Chernickov (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

LOL I like how qqtimer says running after the explosion. BTW what cube is that?


----------



## Username (Aug 27, 2013)

For some reason I love watching pops xD This one was no exception



Michael Womack said:


> LOL I like how qqtimer says running after the explosion. BTW what cube is that?



Yeah, he started the timer


----------



## Chernickov (Aug 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> BTW what cube is that?


Thats Dayan LingYun v2 
dangerously explosive)


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2013)

Chernickov said:


> Thats Dayan LingYun v2
> dangerously explosive)



WOW, with or without Torpedos?


----------



## Youcuber2 (Aug 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW, with or without Torpedos?



With or without, they still explode a ton


----------



## Chernickov (Aug 27, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> WOW, with or without Torpedos?


with torpedos :c


----------



## rj (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow!!!!! Ow!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice music  Nero: Promises.

I had no idea LingYun was that poppy.


----------



## Dapianokid (Aug 28, 2013)

The worst things are when you've gotten such an unbelievably lucky solve and it pops. I still haven't gotten my Zhanchi in the mail yet, and I spend half my time on my worn down Rubik's brand EXPLOSION. Sadness!


----------



## BaMiao (Aug 28, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Nice music  Nero: Promises.
> 
> I had no idea LingYun was that poppy.



Mine isn't. OP probably has it pretty loose.


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 28, 2013)

Would like to see a slowmo of that....


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 28, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## It3ration (Aug 28, 2013)

this is me in a similar situation with a vcube 6:


----------



## Dapianokid (Aug 28, 2013)

So sorry Iteration!

Megaminx pops, anyone?


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 8, 2013)

I was expecting a cube actually being blown up...


----------

